
The Fizz Buzz from Outer Space - wfjackson
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Fizz-Buzz-from-Outer-Space.aspx
======
ianstallings
I failed a fizz buzz on purpose once, basically writing a regex parser in the
hour given instead of working on the problem. I had already realized I didn't
want to work there for other reasons. So I kind of wonder if this is the same
type of thing. "Sure I'll do this for you" _trolololol_ pie times r squared
minus the diameter of the sun..

